# At how many weeks can you have an abdominal ultrasound?



## SamsMum

Hi all,

I am going to book in for a private ultrasound for reassurance after a MMC earlier this year. 

I've had transvaginal ones done before which aren't the nicest thing to experience, so now I have the choice I want to book my scan so I can have an abdominal one instead. Anyone tell me how soon you can have a scan via the abdomen? I'm normal weight if it makes any difference. Was hoping for something around 7.5 weeks?

Thanks!
xxxx


----------



## pebbie1

You should be able to see everything then. Just ring where you want to have your scan done and see what they advice?
X


----------



## cupcake0406

At 7+2 I was offered abdominal but my bladder was too full so had to have trans vaginal xxx


----------



## Katteh

I had an abdominal at 6+2 x


----------



## amjon

I had abdominal that showed the baby with a heartbeat at 6 weeks. I think it depends on the machine.


----------



## MindUtopia

It really depends on what they need to see for the assessment, where baby implanted, how your uterus is positioned/shaped, etc. I had a scan at 10 weeks because of some bleeding and they only needed to do an abdominal scan because basically all she needed to see was if there was a heartbeat and to make sure there was no obvious sign of bleeding (like a SCH). When I went back at 13 weeks for my dating scan, they had to do a transvaginal scan because though they could see the heartbeat just fine, they couldn't get precise enough measurements for the CRL (mainly because my uterus is retroverted so it pops later). So it really can depend. I've had a few t/v scans in the past though and they are totally fine. Actually, I find them much less painful than abdominal scans early on because she had to push so hard on my pelvis to get the right angle and it really hurt! The t/v scan was comparatively much more comfortable for me.


----------



## daopdesign

Very difficult to get a good luck at baby via abdominal us before 11-12 weeks


----------



## Scout

I had one today (10 weeks 4 days) and it was rreally clear and got a good pic. Doctor did comment that he was going to try an abdominal today (have been having the transvaginal) since I'm so thin he thought he'd be able to get a good view....he seems to think that matters. Plus, his machine is old.


----------



## amjon

daopdesign said:


> Very difficult to get a good luck at baby via abdominal us before 11-12 weeks

Not true at all. It depends on the machine. The tv and abdominal were both identical for me at 6 weeks and I'm not a skinny Minnie either.


----------



## 3Beans

Any ultrasound I've had before 12 weeks I've had to have a Transvaginal one done to get a better look.


----------



## honey08

i was 8wk i didnt wana go b4 as like u i mmc so either way at 8wk i knew it shud be HB seen etc and didnt want and internal x


----------



## jewelsbaby81

My doctors office only does transvaginal before 14 weeks. I had my NT done today at 12weeks and it was done abdominally but its a super sensitive US machine so it just depends. The transvaginal never bothered me so I dont really have a preference.


----------



## JJWEBB

I had the vaginal one at my first ultra sound at 9 weeks. Baby was SO tiny, it looked like a little shrimp. Then at my 13 week appt, they used the regular tummy one :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I had abdominal at 7w3d, and we could see the heartbeat and everything. The problem is that is was kinda fuzzy and not all that clear. I had one at 8 weeks yesterday and it was the same situation still. I'm scheduled for an internal ultrasound at 9w2d because they said it was clearer and the images are bigger. They aren't pleasant, I agree, but if I"m having one to see my baby, I want to see as much as clearly as I can. Good luck!


----------



## iwantabub

had a abdominal at 10 weeks... seen everything... bubs wiggling and everything... perfect picture and heart beat... but my placenta is at the back so probably easier to see maybe 

I know how u feel seemed every time I had a trans vag I bled and then lost the baby.. just go when your comfy I'd say about 10 weeks will be ok


----------



## Jcliff

My Dr wont do abdominal before 12 weeks.


----------



## Bumpblessing4

I had one at 9 weeks (the transabdominal scan). They could see the baby very well without the internal scan.


----------



## SamsMum

Thanks ladies. My main concern is to see baby with heartbeat so think I'll hold out till 8 weeks. Seems like a lifetime away even though it's less than 3 weeks!


----------



## whigfield

I was able to see a clear picture at 6 weeks and 3 days abdominally, saw heartbeat, baby and everything. :flower:


----------

